# Data Breach?



## Tobe Anderson (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi all,

long time lurker. I just changed by password yesterday, and then got one of those bit-coin ransom things today. The only place I have recently changed the password that the hacker ding dong provided was here. Not sure if they are related, but thought I would mention it just in case.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 28, 2020)

Probably not related as in the event of a breach everybody usually gets those emails and I haven't gotten one.

That said you can PM the site owner Alex (also his username) and have him see if he sees anything fishy.


----------



## Tobe Anderson (Apr 29, 2020)

technomancer said:


> Probably not related as in the event of a breach everybody usually gets those emails and I haven't gotten one.
> 
> That said you can PM the site owner Alex (also his username) and have him see if he sees anything fishy.



Thank you, I will. Have a great one!


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (May 28, 2020)

I've had the same on and off with this website for years tbf


----------



## WYLD STALLYNS (Jun 3, 2020)

Tbh, the same thing happened to me now.....i hope i relllallly reallly hope that has nothing to do with anything new at all, because it was sent a couple weeks ago, but yeah....im going to ignore it. Just be careful with cookies


----------



## Ribboz (Feb 8, 2021)

I didn't get ransomware, knock on wood, but Google did notify me that my password on this site was compromised. Was there a data breach?


----------



## thraxil (Feb 9, 2021)

Ribboz said:


> I didn't get ransomware, knock on wood, but Google did notify me that my password on this site was compromised. Was there a data breach?



If you got the message from Chrome, it doesn't mean that the site you entered it into was compromised. It means that the username/password pair or one very similar to it (eg, using 'password' on one site and 'password1' on another site) was used on some other site that got compromised.

I'm not sure exactly what database Chrome uses for that feature, but https://haveibeenpwned.com/ has a public data breach database. You can check there to see which sites might've been involved.


----------

